
Fake and dangerous kids products are turning up for sale on Amazon - electic
https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/20/tech/amazon-fake-kids-products/index.html
======
ng7j5d9
FTFA: Under current US case law, Amazon is not liable when third-party
products sold on its site directly infringe on intellectual property or have
safety defects. The liability lies with the third-party seller. This is
fundamentally different from how the law treats brick-and-mortar retailers
like Target (TGT) or Walmart (WMT) or even your corner grocery.

Attn Congress: Fix this.

~~~
gok
Amusingly I recently bought something from Jet (owned by Walmart) because the
listing for the item on Amazon had a series of oddities suggesting it was
counterfeit. The next day it showed up at my door...from an Amazon courier.
Evidently brick-and-mortar retailers are themselves just drop-shipping from
Amazon.

------
smokey_the_bear
I like the Love to Dream swaddle, and recommended it to a friend. They said
the zipper broke the first time they used it. Looks like they probably got a
fake one. What a nightmare.

------
kyaghmour
This is the problem: "According to Amazon's 2018 annual report, 58% of
Amazon's sales came from its millions of third-party sellers, many of whom
ship directly to consumers."

